# Where can you get cedar cigar trays for a converted Wine Cooler?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just bought a small 8 bottle Emerson Wine Cooler on craigslist for 20 bucks and am going to convert it as cheaply as possible into a wineador for my 50-10 single cigars that are in my current desktop humidor that is way to high in temperature.

I have another thread asking for help on how to convert the wine cooler but I would like to also find some cedar trays to place my single cigars in (just like in the larger humidors with the top tray but just deeper).

The wine cooler has two wire shelves for bottles and I would liek to find something that would lay on top of these wire shelves or actual slide in trays that would fit.

Anyone have any idea on where these can be found?

Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I found some perfect sized Cedar tray at cheaphumidors website that will work perfect. I'm just going to use my existing wine shelves and attach these cedar shelves to the somehow (or maybe just lay them on top of the shelf so I can pull them out when I need instead of pulling out the whole wire shelf.

Either way after some searching for a bit I found what I needed at the price point I was looking for.

Thanks so much.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I found some perfect sized Cedar tray at cheaphumidors website that will work perfect. I'm just going to use my existing wine shelves and attach these cedar shelves to the somehow (or maybe just lay them on top of the shelf so I can pull them out when I need instead of pulling out the whole wire shelf.
> 
> Either way after some searching for a bit I found what I needed at the price point I was looking for.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Nice! There is also a member on here named Forrest who custom builds shelves for a good price. But I'm glad you found what you needed! :hat:


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

I use the cheaphumidors trays in mine too. Combined with some luan shelves, they work perfectly


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

omgwtfbbq said:


> I use the cheaphumidors trays in mine too. Combined with some luan shelves, they work perfectly


Ya they work great in my small wineador and I just order some spanish cedar from Rockler to make the shelves and secure some pieces to the side and back walls to fill it in more and make it look nicer.

I have finished my small cooler if anyone wants to see it go here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html


----------

